# Hiding treats?



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

I was wondering if this a common Chi trait? When I give Lily a treat, instead of eating it straight away she finds a place to hide it! She takes it somewhere and "digs" and then drops it. Of course when she looks for it later one of the other dogs has already found and eaten it. She looks so cute when she does this (of course right now, to me, she looks cute no matter what she is doing :love7: )!


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

dodg does this to and yes it is cute but hes useless at hiding things he just plonks them in corners i have a runner bean in the corner at the moment lol


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

How Cute!!! Brody doesn't do that. He just eats it. Or more likely.... sniffs and walks away. HA.

Jeanie - what is a runner bean?! In the corner?! I don't know what it is but the words just sound hilarious. LOL!


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

She has the funniest little quirks. I was wondering the same thing Jeanie - what IS a runner bean?


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

I was wondering what a runner bean is too?

Both my current and last chi hid about 1/2 of their 
treats and all of their chewies at one time
or another. Jasper seems to think 
hiding them keeps the cats from finding them. 
When he is ready he always goes back to 
get what he feels like having.

favorite spots: behind the couch, under pillows, 
end tables and the bed. Also any available blanket.


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

When I took Lily home at lunch (I'm a lucky one - she comes to work with me!) I gave her a treat. She took it over to the footstool, pulled a little fleecy bottom to a carrier out from under it (you know, a rectangular fleece covered cardboard dealie), put her treat on it and then pushed it back under the footstool. My husband looked at me and said, "She's so smart - she's using tools!" If she had opposable thumbs I could probably send her to work alone!  

Chi's rule!!


----------



## iheartchanel (Mar 22, 2009)

Both of ours hide their toys/treats. Weiner (not my dog, didn't pick his name. haha) has all of his toys under the blanket in his crate and Chanel hides them under my blankets or behind/under furniture.


----------



## ChiFan (Jul 6, 2007)

Sasha and Rufus don't at all... they inhale any treat we give them and look at us like: "More?"

But Trixie will sometimes try to hide a treat. If they're small she will eat them right away... big and she's gnaw on it until it's gone. But if the treat is this specific size, she holds it in her mouth and proceeds to walk around the house whining pathetically, looking for a spot to hide it. Sometimes she WILL hide it and then get really nasty to the other two dogs if they come within 15' of her hiding place.

So when we see Trixie whining with a treat in her mouth, we either take away the treat or break it into smaller pieces, which she will eat immediately. She's so weird.


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm glad to hear other's pups do weird things too! It does seem to be a specific treat. I'll have to try her with some others and pay attention.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Mateo is an inhaler - by the time you have a treat within a foot of his mouth,
he's nabbed it, digested it, and is waiting for the next one.

Joie always 'buries' his treat in a blanket, but eats it as soon as he's done burying it.

We give him Glyco-Flex chews, which he doesn't seem to like, so we coat them in peanut butter and lay them down on a paper towel for him.

He pushes it around for 3 or 4 minutes, wrapping the paper over the top -
then randomly decides that's enough and eats it.

It's very cute, and sometimes annoying - especially with Mateo looming over him.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Lila does that! She takes her treat and buries it under blankets then sits there and guards it from the others. She will sit there all day if she could, but the others keep circling her so she eventually gives up and eats it.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Bailey started doing this after his neutering. After about his 5th treat of the day (pupcorn, low in calories, great for potty treats!) he will start whining loudly with the treat in his mouth, he runs frantically around his toys and tries to hide it. Not satisfied with any of the 100,000 spots he chooses, he picks the treat up again, cries loudly and then runs into his crate, digs through his blankets frantically, crying the whole time and then buries it about 20,000 times and then finally leaves it alone. 

Its annoying, it hasn't been cute since the second day, he cries so loud that you think he is actually having an issue!  THANKFULLY its not every day!!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

My oldest Chi hides her bones and chewies. :lol:


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

Thankfully Lily doesn't cry when she does it. She doesn't guard it either, just "digs" and drops usually. She remembers them though because she goes back later to get them. The only ones that are still there are the ones she gets at my office. All the ones from home are scavenged by the other dogs.

Jazzman: what is a Gyco-Flex chew?

I've only had Lily for 3 weeks and I already can't imagine life without her!


----------



## chilady502 (Nov 20, 2008)

Zoe doesn't really hide her treats but she doesn't eat them immediately. I will give her a treat from the kitchen after going potty and she runs behind by couch (right in front of her crate) and she will lay there and eat it. I love hearing how they all have their own lil ways of eating treats.


----------



## browncat (Feb 5, 2008)

Cha Chi scarfs his treats. But Zoey? She doesn't hide hers...she kinda tortures it. 

Have any of you seen that nature footage of the orca whales flinging seals around before they finally eat them? That's how I'd describe Zoey with her treats. She scoops it up in her mouth and then flings it, growls and prances around it, picks it back up in her teeth and gives it another toss. Eventually, when the thing's all gooey'd up, she'll eat it. 

Anyone else have that behaviour?


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Bella hid her treats when she was the only chi in our home. She would "dig and bury" them between our sofa cushions, under the blanket in her dog beds, or in a corner inside our home. If she sees we're watching her hiding her treat, she'll move it to another location when we're not looking. Later she'll go back to retrieve and eat her treats.

Since we adopted Lina a year ago, Bella would go to her secret hiding places and wonder why her treats were missing until she "figured out" that Lina was stealing them. Bella now eats her treats as soon as she gets them most of the time. Of course, Lina watches Bella carefully to see if Bella will be eating or hiding her treats. Sisters!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Think it's a throw back to the wild,when they had had enough to eat, if there was some left they would bury it for later.Lily's mum would sick her food up and feed the puppies just like wild dogs do,so it's still in their genes.


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

lol! there is no hiding in this house - you either swallow it without chewing or risk having it snatched by the other lol


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

browncat said:


> Have any of you seen that nature footage of the orca whales flinging seals around before they finally eat them? That's how I'd describe Zoey with her treats. She scoops it up in her mouth and then flings it, growls and prances around it, picks it back up in her teeth and gives it another toss. Eventually, when the thing's all gooey'd up, she'll eat it.
> 
> Anyone else have that behaviour?


YES!! Lily does that too! With certain treats and with her kibble. She pounces, flings it, barks at it - it's hilarious! They are such little goofballs!


----------

